# what chip should i go with for my s4



## D-dubzz (Jun 11, 2008)

2001 audi s4 i want to chip it wats the best one ...im not doin any mods for another year just that


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: what chip should i go with for my s4 (D-dubzz)*

GIAC and APR are quite popular, although there are a host of other vendors too. Some have different features so you need to check them out to make an informed decision.
Know that chipping will be harder on the stock K03 Turbo's. Handling the Turbo warm up and cool down cycles diligently will go a long way to delay replacing the Turbo's.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: what chip should i go with for my s4 (D-dubzz)*

If you have the money and can find them try to find the RS4 turbo's I believe they are K04's try hitting up Stasis for the details I think they do those kits. I've heard of people also using RS4 cams in their S4's. Good luck and try finding an upgraded Inter-cooler to help with the cool down.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: what chip should i go with for my s4 (VR6DPLMT.)*

hey stupid cant you read? hes asking about software only...








OP: you can also check our REVO, thats what i have running in my 2.7T currently and im pretty happy with 315/360...
they also have a 5hr demo program so you can try it out...
and as GLS-S4 mentioned warm up and cool down become critical to turbo lifespan when youre chipped...


----------



## D-dubzz (Jun 11, 2008)

tnx guys


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (D-dubzz)*

Giac, hands down. I loved mine, but I am selling due to bigger turbo's


----------



## jukesandz (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (bigturboVR6)*

I've heard of REVO's 5 hour program. Have you guys tried it or know someone who has?
I've had problems with APR. I'm 90% sure I'll get GIAC for my S4 when the time comes.


----------



## ChasePep (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: what chip should i go with for my s4 (2035cc16v)*

apr puts out 318/ and 380ish I have it on mine and I love it


----------



## MyFirstGTI1.8T (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: what chip should i go with for my s4 (2035cc16v)*

I was sold on REVO after my 5 hr free demo. Go get the free demo and see what you think


----------

